# Ozzy is home



## leanne (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello 
Yesterday we picked up our Cockapoo Ozzy. He is the loveliest boy, I have already fallen completely in love with him.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww fab, cant wate to see photos of him.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

That's great news.  You'll have to post some pictures of him once you get settled.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

that's awesome! I pick up Finn tomorrow! I can NOT wait!


----------

